# Western SS Vee with Black Wings



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Lets see some pictures 

And if someone's says they don't make them, they must be NEW


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I'll go first


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

and second


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

must be a new thing. that is the first I have heard/seen a western ss plow. looks good on the black truck.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Looks awesome Pat!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks Ron we both nice gifts today and u got the special one


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

oldbluehairhemi;1519052 said:


> must be a new thing. that is the first I have heard/seen a western ss plow. looks good on the black truck.


It's a one of a kind. It's a long story with a happy ending


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

thats a nice looking plow setup


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

1olddogtwo;1519069 said:


> It's a one of a kind. It's a long story with a happy ending


did you have it special made or something?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Sort of western built it for me


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I can't wait to steal the stainless mold boards. I'll get them at some point. Buaahahahahaha


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks amazing!


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Looks good but if your going to go through the trouble of having western build that why not buy a fisher. It's basically the same thing minus the X bracing.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Well he already had the Western mounts and probably wants to be able to use his Wideout as well


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh I'm sorry I didn't know that. In that case i makes sense.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

2006Sierra1500;1519089 said:


> Well he already had the Western mounts and probably wants to be able to use his Wideout as well


I'm headed back to the east tomorrow I will explian more, lets just say this replaced my wideout


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

2006Sierra1500;1519089 said:


> Well he already had the Western mounts and probably wants to be able to use his Wideout as well


I'm headed back to the east coast. tomorrow I will explian more, lets just say this replaced my wideout


----------



## TJSNOW (Jul 26, 2009)

Now thats a Game Changer.......:laughing:





Hats off to Western....Nice looking Plow......


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

nice looking plow 

BUT why black wings Other drivers cant see the wings Looks like a accident waiting to happen I would want a color that stands out and can be seen by others


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Don't worry, they are only temporary. I have a betting pool started as to how long untill they snap off. I have first dibs and i said they will be in peices in back of truck within the first 25 mins. The kicker is, i think I'm too high on that time.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

sign me up, been waiting for a stainless pro plus too.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

SullivanSeptic;1519166 said:


> Don't worry, they are only temporary. I have a betting pool started as to how long untill they snap off. I have first dibs and i said they will be in peices in back of truck within the first 25 mins. The kicker is, i think I'm too high on that time.


Haha. I drive around the lot for 30 just thinking where to start. Been doing that same lot for 10 years.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

All my drivers tell me that thats the right way to do it. Drive around aimlessly for 30 mins to help break up the snow. Or maybe to warm up their tires.


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

That looks perdy. Are you going to be plowing any of the Panduit's that Arctic picked up with that perdy thing???


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

That's a good question I can't commit to anything with all this Sandy work going on in NY NJ I'm hoping to wrap up first second week of dec. i hope to take the winter off and go crazy waiting for snow


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

SullivanSeptic;1519166 said:


> Don't worry, they are only temporary. I have a betting pool started as to how long untill they snap off. I have first dibs and i said they will be in peices in back of truck within the first 25 mins. The kicker is, i think I'm too high on that time.


Not sure snap off I thought same thing when bought a set for my 8.5pro plus in 2005 never rip them off 
But they did rattle bad so I bolted mine on solid I threaded the pins that slide on blade 2 lock nuts


----------



## ihdriver7088 (Jan 10, 2010)

so whats it like having a fisher blade with western stickers and mounts?????


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

It's a hybrid of sorts, it's kind like a hurricane and a nor'easter wrapped up together. Their becoming pretty popular these days

Actually the only thing common is the SS


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Very nice. That is exactly what I have been waiting for. You ready to sell it yet? I have been kicking around the idea of putting SS Fisher mold boards on my western MVP frame.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

SullivanSeptic;1519166 said:


> Don't worry, they are only temporary. I have a betting pool started as to how long untill they snap off. I have first dibs and i said they will be in peices in back of truck within the first 25 mins. The kicker is, i think I'm too high on that time.


First push they're done. Hope that 25min includes drive time lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Antlerart06;1519284 said:


> Not sure snap off I thought same thing when bought a set for my 8.5pro plus in 2005 never rip them off
> But they did rattle bad so I bolted mine on solid I threaded the pins that slide on blade 2 lock nuts


Snap, twist, rip. Whatever. But i guarantee they come off involuntarily and not in a nice way. I did it to mine a few times. The ended up in bed of truck. And please don't tempt him to try. The darn plow is in for a world of hurting soon.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

U guys have no faith in me, I'm a professional plower driving a 600hp, 10,000 lbs SD 

Besides my boy Jeff is a hell of a welder


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I'll still yank that truck of yours down the road. Lol.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

1olddogtwo;1519329 said:


> U guys have no faith in me, I'm a professional plower driving a 600hp, 10,000 lbs SD that never kicks it down from Overdrive. Can't get nothing done unless I'm in the big gear!
> 
> Besides my boy Jeff is a hell of a welder


Altered for accuracy.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

He did a good job on your old wideout. Yours is sturdier than the new one i bought.


----------



## Bill1090 (May 13, 2010)

Nice plow Thumbs Up


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

How much width do those wings add, doesn't look like much? I like the stainless skins!


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

So whats the story??


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Four Years ago I bought a brand new Wideout (first season out) and love it the moment I used it. Ran it the season, it was a heavy snow year. I remember thinking that's odd that the rubber wings are lifting forward off the cutting edge. The crazy thoughts was the tips are drying in my heated shop and the would laid against the mold board when pushing snow. (where I dropped/kept it was out of sight for easy viewing). The season end and I left for a out of town job. My crew put on a pallet and stored on a rack for the off season.

I should have pay more attn to it, in 25 years of plowing, I never really had a major cutting edge damage. never thought twice about.

The following season, while lowering it down to do a PM on it, I noticed all the gusset's were bend bad and that's why the rubber was looking forward when really the cutting was bending backwords thru out the season.

View attachment 117771


I took the plow to CPW, a few days later I had to call them. Their responds was Western said it was abuse on I hit things.....its a plow, right? I

I took the plow over to the company I sub for, Arctic Snow and Ice. They repaired the base angle and I replaced the wing tips and cutting edge. here's a pic of the repair, new cutting edge just prior to replacing the wing tip









here's a shot with all the gussets cut out and new support installed with the new tips and edge.









season two

The plow perform like it should, it moved mega amounts of snow (heavy snow year again). I noticed the cutting edge rocking back/off the base angle again. This time it was the bolt holes were egging out. The plow washers and nuts were being pulled thru the angle and the slide box was cracking in the corners. At the end of the 2nd season, it was strip down and beefed up and rewelded. I added a 3/8's right angle and 1/2 block of steel to

















Season three it was perfect.

Beginning of season four, (last Oct) I sold to Sully here on plow site and hes still running it today. I order a new wideout for last snowless season. I started to have the same problems after 25 hrs. Pics are on home computer. I'm in NY

I emailed John Murphy and he put me in touch with Western. I came to find out that CPW never made contact on my first WO. At first they told me to take in to a dealer and once they seen the problem, I offer to take up to the plant. They offered to replace it at the end of the season and some other possible ideas.

The guys at Western were GREAT, we talked for a while and the said they would make sure I was a Happy Plower for this season. As you can see, they did a hell of good deed.

I admit that I DEMAND the limits on my eqm, my money, my time.

In the last 2 days, i drove 2000 miles with little sleep, i probably left out a few things but you get the idea


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

I'm glad they made it right with you. Did you ask them to make the SS MVP or did you ask for it?


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Can I order a ss expandable vplow please! I want all stainless frame, mount and mold board too. Okay?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I would never deal with CPW again if that happen to me


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

RAM_ON97;1519652 said:


> I'm glad they made it right with you. Did you ask them to make the SS MVP or did you ask for it?[/
> 
> They want me in a trip edge, I wanted a trip edge. I thought a Red XLS on a WO mount would have been bad ass and that was a long thought. It was never crash test.... Blah blah so it was ruled out. We talked about a few diffrent things, Some how we ended up with this combo. They made more then one, more like 30. They need to make this a standard plow. It's was ready for a month now, just never had a chance to get it


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mackman;1519654 said:


> I would never deal with CPW again if that happen to me


I came to find out that they are a sub dealer. I didn't buy it from them to begin with, they are the closet dealer to me, I even plow across the street from them. When I bought my 2nd wideout, I order thru ESI because they are so expensive


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

The fact that western didn't have a trip edge always kept me from buying one. Now they have one its a new story.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Cpw is ridiculous to deal with. Price is insane and when you go in there, they are pretty much useless. I hate it soooo much!


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

What does everyone think about regional?? I seem to have good luck getting parts and good prices for the parts.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

snowish10;1519718 said:


> What does everyone think about regional?? I seem to have good luck getting parts and good prices for the parts.


That's who I buy my parts from


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

durafish;1519660 said:


> The fact that western didn't have a trip edge always kept me from buying one. Now they have one its a new story.


where have you been my 09 MVP plus has a trip edge


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Well I must have not been around western much lately lol...but the older ones didn't have a trip edge, right?


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

All the plows are trip edge. Straight blades dont.


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

really nice looking plow


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Westerns MVP Vee plows have always had trip edges since at least the 90s. Sweet SS V plow


----------



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

That plow is TITS!!! I was never a fan of a V........Until now!!! 
I have held off on equipping my 11' 350 with a plow cause I rally waiting for the 13' platinums to come out, but now.. I have really been thinking about a V on the 13' if I can get my hands on this!!!
Wats the weight diff of thee SS moldboard to the steel moldboards??
Also any thoughts on rigidity of the SS...?


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*Western!*

Boy that looks good! Tough lookin Ford too!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

The Mods have started.









This gap was 1 1/4 Inches

































I had my buddy water jet out 5/8's to close the gap. The gap is about 3/16's


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

The new MVP Plus don't come with wing stops, so I added some. also added a old set of guides to the wings


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

E-MAN NY;1520514 said:


> Boy that looks good! Tough lookin Ford too!


if i ever get her washed, ill post pic's with all the details


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Now we need some snow to see how it handles ? Or you handle it!


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

You dont want the center cutting edge touching each other , when in vee and you hit something to trip they will bind into each other twisting the whole trip mechinism . Had to replace one on my X-treme Vee that has the exat same setup as that.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi 1Olddog... love the setup truly BAD ASS... gonna fab up a set of wings for my V. Wish D&D would start making less accessorys and just put them on Like your blade stops? my buddys 09 MVP had them standard now there options??? I just fabed up 2 inverted Vs for my tornados, and my 2012 V has no blade stops either... Everything seems to be options with them these days... Any chance you could snap a shot of your whole fleet???


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

That is his fleet he just plows for fun and fresh air


----------



## greyst1 (Sep 26, 2010)

Sorry if this is a DA queston but say you hit a man hole cover in V in the center of the trip edge, can both edge properly trip?


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

greyst1;1537547 said:


> Sorry if this is a DA queston but say you hit a man hole cover in V in the center of the trip edge, can both edge properly trip?


Yes. They both trip independently. If u hit it dead on center then yeah, both will trip


----------



## greyst1 (Sep 26, 2010)

How? If they trip at the same time wouldn't the formed edges hit each other?


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

The edges are angled in in the center. I haven't sat under it in v mode and tested it, but i have been in v mode and hit manholes. The plow operated fine.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Im usually going about 50 mph when i hit something, so my plow just jumps up about 2 feet then slams down.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey PAT! Whats up dude. I wanted to thank you again for helping me get my LML back to stock. And ask when you wanted to help me tear the new one apart... Its way to quite and i need some soot on my bumper. nice plow again. Pictures dont do it justice. Once my truck is tuned i can plow the way for your ford to follow hah


----------

